# Regenjacken, die auch bei direktem Hautkontakt atmungsaktiv sind/bleiben



## Boldwing (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

der nasse deutsche Frühling steht vor der Tür (hoffentlich wird der Sommer dieses mal etwas trockener)
und ich bin auf der suche nach einer adäquaten Regenjacke.

GoroTex soll ja angeblich das non+Ultra sein. Da ich jedoch keine einzige Goro-Tex- Klamotte habe, habe ich auch keine Vergleichswerte.

Meine Frage lautet wie folgt:
*Gibt es Regenjacken, die auch bei direktem Hautkontakt atmungsaktiv sind/bleiben ?*

Hat man nämlich eine schicht zwischen Haut und Regenjacke, so klappt der Schweißtransport meist sehr gut. Ist die Schicht weg, so geht das Ölen direkt los. Gibt es dennoch Membranen, die das halbwegs gut können ?


----------



## Jocki (20. Februar 2014)

Nein, eigentlich nicht. Außerdem mögen die Membranen den direkten Kontakt mit der (Fette, Salze...) Haut nicht.  Paramo un Co. kann man direkt auf der Haut tragen, disqualifizieren sich aber durch Packmaß und Gewicht als Notfalllösung für den Sommer.
Castelli hat mit der Gabba Trikot Serie eine tolle Bekleidungsschiene im Programm, die von den Straßenprofis gerne bei den Frühjahrsklassikern eingesetzt werden:





Die Trikots sind stark und lange Wasserabweisend, halten warm ohne das man darin überhitzt. Ganz dicht dran am idealen Schlechtwettertrikot für den Radsport. Aber bei über 20°C auch zu warm und großes Packmaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (20. Februar 2014)

Ist denk ich aus dem selben Material, wie die Nano Flex Arm und Beinlinge, welche man auch auf dem Bild sehen kann. Die hab ich auch, sie ersetzen aber keine Regenjacke wenns wirklich regnet. Dafür trag ich eine von Mavic aus GoreTex Paclite das darf mit der Haut in Berührung kommen und ist sehr robust. Das Activ Shell ist mir zu wenig haltbar, da ich nen Ortlieb Massenger Bag trage und Gore auf Anfrage sagte Active Shell ist nicht mit Rucksack kompatibel.


----------



## Jocki (20. Februar 2014)

Mal abgesehen davon ob die Membran jetzt schaden nimmt oder nicht, eine Regenjacke direkt auf der Haut getragen, kann für unerwünschte Kühleffekte sorgen. Irgendeine Isolationsschicht zwischen Jacke und Haut sollte man immer tragen.
Womit wir mal wieder bei dem klassischen Thema sind:
Bei Regen Wasserdichte Oberschicht tragen, darunter schwitzen und eingeschränkte Atmungsaktivität in Kauf nehmen
oder
Bei Regen auf eine schnelltrocknende wärmende Schicht setzen, nass werden und von guter Atmungsaktivität profitieren


----------



## Boldwing (20. Februar 2014)

ich habe hier im Forum irngedwo bei meiner Recherche gelesen, dass man sofshell klamotten mit dem richtigen Imrpriginierspray schon recht gut wasser-dicht kriegt, ohne dabei viele Einbußen bei der Atmungsaktivität zu erleiden. Schon jemand Erfahrung damit ?

Ich frage mich jedoch welches Gewebe am ehesten für sowas taugt - sind ja nicht alle softshells gleich .


----------



## moxrox (20. Februar 2014)

Jocki schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht. Außerdem mögen die Membranen den direkten Kontakt mit der (Fette, Salze...) Haut nicht.  Paramo un Co. kann man direkt auf der Haut tragen, disqualifizieren sich aber durch Packmaß und Gewicht als Notfalllösung für den Sommer.
> Castelli hat mit der Gabba Trikot Serie eine tolle Bekleidungsschiene im Programm, die von den Straßenprofis gerne bei den Frühjahrsklassikern eingesetzt werden:
> 
> 
> ...



Die Castelli Nanoflex Armlinge/Beinlinge habe gleiche Eigenschaften wie die Gabba Trikots und werden recht gerne in Verbindung genutzt. Auf dem Bild sieht man diese auch.

Absolut wasserdicht sind diese Materialien aber nicht, dafür eben aber sehr stark wasserabweisend und atmungsaktiv. Also für Rennen scheint Gabba/Nanoflex derzeit das Nonplusultra zu sein.

Ich frage mich nur was das für ein Material ist, geht das in die Softshell Schiene ?


----------



## Timo S. (20. Februar 2014)

Die Castelli Sachen sind nur Beschichtet, ich hab die selbst und sehe es wie du, das Zeug ist für Rennen sicher gut, aber ich persönlich hatte mir mehr versprochen. Die Arm und Beinlinge sind sehr dünn und wärmen kaum, schützen aber vor kurzem Schauer und Spritzwasser in Maaßen an den Beinen. Hat aber nix mit besonderer Membran zu tun.
Ich hab den Vorgänger von der http://www.mavic.com/apparel-road-men-jacket-vestjacket-infinity-h2o-jacket?tablet=1#.UwZpBX-9KSM tolle Jacke mit wahnsinns Belüftung wenn nötig und klasse Schnitt. Aber teuer...


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Februar 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> GoroTex soll ja angeblich das non+Ultra sein.


 
gore tex ist wie jede Membran ne Plastikfolie und verhält sich auch demnach wie so eine.
es gibt keine non+ultra Membran, nur die werbesprüche der Hersteller sin non+U.....



Boldwing schrieb:


> Hat man nämlich eine schicht zwischen Haut und Regenjacke, so klappt der Schweißtransport meist sehr gut.


 
ja und warum das so ist erklärt sich aus dem obrigen text.
Membran=Plastikfolie,
wenn zwischen Folie und haut nix ist staut sich wasser logischerweise in erster Linie auf der haut.

wennst jetzt ein Shirt anhast wird das wasser im Shirt gestaut, somit ein wasserpuffer"zwischenspeicher"

wennst noch mehr anziehst oder was dickeres an hast=noch mehr zwischenspeicher......

gibt da ne membranjacken art die ne besondere Bauweise hat und dadurch auf der haut tragbar ist."2-L"
die haben vor den Membran noch ein locker eigenähtes meshgewebe"netz" davorhängen, das in erster line die Membran vor abrieb schützen soll.

das besondere daran ist das diesen mesh netz sich wie netzunterwäsche verhält.

somit, wennst so ne jacke an hast auch ohne unterwäsche ist das netz quasi die unterwäsche.
dadruch klebt natürlich auch nix auf der haut an, wie es bei Membran auf haut üblich ist.

hier sieste das netz bei ner 2-L Konstruktion die man auf der haut tragen kann:




bei radjacken ist eher die leichte 2,5L Konstruktion üblich, die kannst dagegen nicht auf der haut tragen, da die Folie sofort an der haut klebt:


----------



## moxrox (21. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Die Castelli Sachen sind nur Beschichtet, ich hab die selbst und sehe es wie du, das Zeug ist für Rennen sicher gut, aber ich persönlich hatte mir mehr versprochen. Die Arm und Beinlinge sind sehr dünn und wärmen kaum, schützen aber vor kurzem Schauer und Spritzwasser in Maaßen an den Beinen. Hat aber nix mit besonderer Membran zu tun.
> Ich hab den Vorgänger von der http://www.mavic.com/apparel-road-men-jacket-vestjacket-infinity-h2o-jacket?tablet=1#.UwZpBX-9KSM tolle Jacke mit wahnsinns Belüftung wenn nötig und klasse Schnitt. Aber teuer...




Hatte nochmal gegoogelt bezüglich Castelli Gabba.

Das Material wird mit X-Light Plus @ Windstopper bezeichnet und wird angeblich von Gore hergestellt. Es wird aber sicherlich einen Unterschied geben zu herkömmlichem Windstopper, sonst würden die Fahrer in Rennen ja überhitzen. Wie ist hier deine Erfahrung ?


----------



## Timo S. (21. Februar 2014)

Da is nix mit Windstopper, ich hab die selten an, da wenn ich Arm nd Beinlinge brauche sind mir die Castellis zu kalt. Sind eher wie eine 2te Haut...
Würd eher sagen, für Rennen im späten Frühjar bei Regen, dass man nich extrem auskühlt. Aber ehrlich ich weiß nich genau was ich damit soll...


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Februar 2014)

moxrox schrieb:


> Hatte nochmal gegoogelt bezüglich Castelli Gabba.
> 
> Das Material wird mit X-Light Plus @ Windstopper bezeichnet und wird angeblich von Gore hergestellt.


 
hab ich auch mal aus langeweile:


> 100% aerodynamisch, *100% atmungsaktiv und 100% Schutzwirkung*
> 
> Windstopper® X-Lite Plus-Material für geringes
> 
> Gewicht und dennoch *vollen Windschutz mit wasserabweisendem finish*


 
dann der nächste Werbespruch:


> Also mussten wir *mit den Spezialisten* von W.L. GORE zusammenarbeiten und ein ganz neues 4-Wege-Stretch-Material entwickeln, das auch *noch wasserdicht ist*.


 
wird also laut deren aussage mit gore entwickelt was ich bezweifle, vermutlich nur ne pipifax PU Beschichtung.
dann wird im namen windstopper verwenden was eigentlich ein produktname von gore ist für ne fertige membran und setzt nen eigenen namen dran.. entweder es ist windstopper oder ned was nuuuunnn....
dann kommt dazu das es als wasserdicht bezeichnet wird, in ner anderen zeile ist wiederrum nur wasserabweisend und dann wird von ner ominösen 100% schutzwirkung gesprochen....alles wiedersprüche.

das Highlight der werbung ist auf jeden fall diese *100%* atmungsaktiv.
ohne 100% kennt mans ja von jedem Hersteller und das es zu langweilig ist macht man ein 100% davor......

hab aus Interesse gegooglet wer so ein werbewort noch verwendet und hab nur OnlyXbike gefunden die auch 100% atmungsaktiv zu allem dazuschreiben......

auf jeden fall ist der werbefachman des konzerns sehr motiviert und creativ.

dann nanoflex:


> Dieses Nano flex Material hat im Trockenen die selben Eigenschaften wie unser Thermoflex-Material, lässt aber bei Regen das Wasser hervorragend abperlen. Wir behaupten nicht, dass es komplett wasserdicht ist *Trotzdem sind wir überzeugt*, *dass Nano flex das effektivste Produkt bei allen Bedingungen ist. Die Wirkungsweise grenzt fast an ein Wunder*.


 
scheint ein stück Polyester mit ner imprägierung zu sein wie von jedem anderen Hersteller auch.
das Highlight aus der ebenfalls spezielen Werbung hab ich ma makiert.
resüme:
das was an nem wunder grenzt ist wie dick man bei Werbesprüchen von 0815 plunder auftragen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (21. Februar 2014)

Marketing hin oder her, wenn man im Rennmodus bei schlechten Wetter unterwegs ist, funktioniert das Castelli Zeug bei mir noch am besten. Für gemütliches rumeiern ist es logischerweise nix.


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Februar 2014)

hier ist ein gabba das mit dem normalen windstopper gelabelt ist und müsste demnach 1:1 einen Produkt von gore sein.





hab mal gore aus Interesse ne mail geschickt, was dieses windstopper x-light den nun wirklich ist.


----------



## moxrox (21. Februar 2014)

Der Sinn der Sache scheint eher in der Kombination des Gabba Kurzarmtrikots mit Nanoflex Armlingen und Beinlingen zu sein die hauteng sind und nicht eine Jacke, gerade bei Strassenfahrern/-rennen wo nichts flattern sollte und man mit solch einer Kombination flexibler ist.

Es scheint ein sehr dünnes Material zu sein, ansonsten würde es nicht bis um die knappe 20C empfohlen werden. 

Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort, hätte mich auch interessiert was dieses Material nun genau ist.

Danke Lorenz....

Im Tour Forum gibt es eine größere Diskussion über Castelli Gabba:

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?290062-Castelli-Gabba-empfehlenswert


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Februar 2014)

moxrox schrieb:


> Danke Lorenz....


 
ehmmm... ich weis zwar ned wie es gemeint ist aber auf jeden fall ned zu ernst nehmen mein zeug, ich kritisiere alles.


----------



## moxrox (21. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ehmmm... ich weis zwar ned wie es gemeint ist aber auf jeden fall ned zu ernst nehmen mein zeug, ich kritisiere alles.



Ich meinte damit deine Innitiative mehr infos über das Material zu bekommen in Form einer e-mail und etwas darüber zu erzählen, war schon positiv gemeint.


----------



## Rolf1962 (25. Februar 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> ich habe hier im Forum irngedwo bei meiner Recherche gelesen, dass man sofshell klamotten mit dem richtigen Imrpriginierspray schon recht gut wasser-dicht kriegt, ohne dabei viele Einbußen bei der Atmungsaktivität zu erleiden. Schon jemand Erfahrung damit ?
> 
> Ich frage mich jedoch welches Gewebe am ehesten für sowas taugt - sind ja nicht alle softshells gleich .


Es gibt auch Imprägnier Waschlösungen (die auch für die Gore Tex taugen), die werden statt dem Waschmittel bei 40 Grad eingewaschen. Sind x mal besser als Sprays ect. und halten länger durch. Die gibt es beim Sportartikel Händler oder Drogeriemärkten wie DM für ca. 5 € Einmalnutzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf1962 (25. Februar 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der nasse deutsche Frühling steht vor der Tür (hoffentlich wird der Sommer dieses mal etwas trockener)
> und ich bin auf der suche nach einer adäquaten Regenjacke.
> ...


So weit ich weis, liegen die Membranen nie direkt auf der Haut, da ist noch ne dünne Stoffbahn davor. Sprich die Membranen werden in das Material eingenäht/geklebt. Sonst wäre die Funktion der Jacke oder was auch immer relativ schnell kaputt.

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass je nach Aussentemperatur erst etwas klebrig ist bei Regenschauern auf der Haut, sich das aber nach ca. 5 Minuten eingespielt hat und es angenehm wird auf der Haut. Wenn es richtig schüttet kühlt man eher aus als man schwitzt.


----------



## Timo S. (25. Februar 2014)

Edit sagt ---> das hatt ich ja oben schon empfohlen


----------



## polo (25. Februar 2014)

Rolf1962 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Imprägnier Waschlösungen (die auch für die Gore Tex taugen), die werden statt dem Waschmittel bei 40 Grad eingewaschen. Sind x mal besser als Sprays ect. und halten länger durch. Die gibt es beim Sportartikel Händler oder Drogeriemärkten wie DM für ca. 5 € Einmalnutzung.


imprägniermittel machen (noch) nicht wasserdichter, sondern dienen dazu, bei regen die dampfdurchlässigkeit von hard- oder softshells möglichst lange zu erhalten. 5€ einmalnutzung für ein nicht sportspezfisches mittel ist im übrigen teuer. 1l nikwax wash-in kostet 20€ und reicht für 10+ wäschen.


----------



## Boldwing (25. Februar 2014)

hab mir zwar jetzt schon nen spray geholt - aber diese sollen erfahrungsgemäß bissel was taugen. Beim nächsten mal hole ich auch nikwax wash-in ^^ Zumal ich wollte es eh nur vorne auftragen  - daher nicht auf geie ganze Jacke. Im übrigen, sollen die Sprays/Waschmittel schon dazu führen, dass wasser besser abperlt. @polo  oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## moxrox (25. Februar 2014)

Hatte kurz bei Stadler vorbeigeschaut da ich eine neue Windweste benötige und per Zufall war eine Castelli Gabba Windweste herabgesetzt.

Die Castelli Gabba Fawesome von 100€ auf 49€ herabgesetzt, war die letzte und sie passte. Jetzt ist das natürlich nicht mit den Gabba Trikots zu vergleichen, da die nur vorne und an den Schultern dieses Material besitzt sowie hinten unten einen Spritzschutz. Ich bin trotzdem gespannt wie es sich mit der Weste fährt. http://castelli-cycling.com/de/products/detail/527/


@Lorenz
Hast du schon eine Antwort auf deine e-mail von Gore bekommen, lass uns wissen was es für ein Material ist dann lernt man wieder was.


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2014)

nope nix von gore bisher, eventuell sind dehnen die fragestellungen unangenehm???

@*Boldwing*

dachte du wolltest was das nicht auf der haut klebt, wiso dann ne "vaude" spray??
die hier?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CLegupG16LwCFeKWtAoddxEAfQ


> 2,5-Lagen Jacke


 
siehe beitrag #8 2,5-L.......


----------



## Boldwing (26. Februar 2014)

@lonrenz4510 du hast mich missverstanden ^^ - ich habe mir ein Imrpägnierspray gekauft - um eine Softshell-Jacke die ich besitze wasserabweisend zu machen


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2014)

dann zu schnell wegen dem wort panik bekommen....


----------



## polo (26. Februar 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> hab mir zwar jetzt schon nen spray geholt - aber diese sollen erfahrungsgemäß bissel was taugen. Beim nächsten mal hole ich auch nikwax wash-in ^^ Zumal ich wollte es eh nur vorne auftragen  - daher nicht auf geie ganze Jacke. Im übrigen, sollen die Sprays/Waschmittel schon dazu führen, dass wasser besser abperlt. @polo  oder irre ich mich da ?


ja, aber ≠ wasserdicht. durchnässtes außenmaterial hat null dampfdurchlässigkeit. imprägnieren/abperlen zögert das zumindest hinaus.


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2014)

zum imprägnieren hat jeder seine eigene philosophie.
 ich für meinen teil machs seit jahren garnima.
der wassertropfenabperleffekt mag zwar optisch cool sein, aber der wasserabstossende Effekt geht leider in beide Richtungen.
wasser von aussen geht zwar dann schwerer hinein aber wasser von innen ............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (26. Februar 2014)

der Trick der Imrägnierung soll doch genau der Erhalt der Wasserdurchlässigkeit von Innen sein.


----------



## bobons (26. Februar 2014)

Ich kann Polartec Neoshell empfehlen, in Radfahrerpassform gibt es z.B. die Sugoi RSE und RSX Neoshell. Ich wollte die RSE nach lorenz4510' Beschwörungen gegen alle wasserdichten Materialien eigentlich gar nicht mehr kaufen, habe es aber zum Glück durch ein gutes Angebot doch getan. 
Fazit: die beste Jacke, die ich je hatte, wasserdicht und atmungsaktiver als meine billigen Windjacken. 
Ich bleibe damit nach 2-3 h Fahrt noch trocken, mit entsprechender Unterbekleidung, die die Feuchtigkeit vom Körper weg leitet. 
Auf nackter Haut habe ich sie noch nicht getestet, dazu war es bisher zu kalt oder zu warm und trocken. Mit einem langen Thermounterhemd reicht sie bei mir bis 5-6 °C runter.


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> der Trick der Imrägnierung soll doch genau der Erhalt der Wasserdurchlässigkeit von Innen sein.


 
eigentlich nicht,
Kunstfaser haben ja die positive Eigenschaft Feuchtigkeit+wasser flott aufzunehmen und weiter zu transportieren, darum wird's ja für alles gern hergenommen.
wennst jetzt aber die fasern imprägnierst wird die faser mit ner schicht überzogen"getränkt" die wasser abstösst und quasi diese Eigenschaft killt.

darum wird das wasser+feuchtigkeit die von innen kommt auch deutlich daran gehindert nach aussen zu dringen gleichermassen wie nach innen.

halbwegs verständlich erklärt?



bobons schrieb:


> Ich kann Polartec Neoshell empfehlen, in Radfahrerpassform gibt es z.B. die Sugoi RSE und RSX Neoshell. Ich wollte die RSE nach lorenz4510' Beschwörungen gegen alle wasserdichten Materialien eigentlich gar nicht mehr kaufen, habe es aber zum Glück durch ein gutes Angebot doch getan.


 
die quasi nicht existente Haltbarkeit von neoshell find ich ein no go stimmt.
trotzdem freu ich mich wenn du happy bist.



bobons schrieb:


> Fazit: die beste Jacke, die ich je hatte, wasserdicht und atmungsaktiver als meine billigen Windjacken.


 
das sowas schrottiges im verkauf auch existieren kann ist für mich kaum vorstellbar.


----------



## Boldwing (26. Februar 2014)

okey ich werde also einfach mit Verstand imprägnieren    - einfach nur die Front und auf der Oberseite der Ärmel oder so. Ich muss halt mit der Softshell in etwa 30 min im mittelstarken regen aushalten können. 

@lorenz4510  es gibt doch extra spray welche die Atemfähigkeit von Texitilien erhalten sollen. Alles Murx ?


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2014)

ne gibt nix das atmenfähig ist da an der Kleidung nix atmet.
irgend nen x beliebigen spray das zeug nimmt sich eigentlich nix, imprägnol vom DM zum Beispiel.


edit:


moxrox schrieb:


> @Lorenz
> Hast du schon eine Antwort auf deine e-mail von Gore bekommen, lass uns wissen was es für ein Material ist dann lernt man wieder was.


 
1 Woche später ne antwort.....
ok ein grosser Absatz mit Werbung nach der ich nicht gefragt hab war erst mal drin...

dann zu den fragen was dieses WINDSTOPPER X-Lite Plus ist und worin der unterschied zu normalen windstopper ist leider nix.

das einzig bishen informative was die eigentlichen fragen nicht beantortet:


> Die WINDSTOPPER Membran gilt grundsätzlich und ausschließlich als wasserabweisend und niemals als wasserdicht. Bei allen WINDSTOPPER Produkten sind die Nähte nicht verschweißt, weshalb das Wasser hierüber immer ins innere der Jacke dringen kann. Bei der WINDSTOPPER X-Lite Plus handelt es sich auch nicht um ein wasserdichtes Produkt da es aus einer WINDSTOPPER Membran besteht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2014)

Ist schon ne Weile alt der Thread aber da würde ich mich dennoch gerne einklinken.
Im Prinzip bin ich bislang ein Schönwetterbiker gewesen. Bzw. zumindest beim Losfahren sollte es nicht regnen. Was dann auf dem Trail passiert hat man ja nicht immer in der Hand.. Würde aber gerne doch öfter fahren und suche eine vernünftige Lösung.

Ich finde es suboptimal mit einer "normalen" Jacke loszufahren und eine Regenjacke mit dabei zu haben, die man bei Bedarf überzieht. Mal ehrlich wer macht das wirklich? Wenn man gerade auf dem Trail ist und es fängt an zu regenen, hält man doch erst mal durch in der Annahme es hört gleich wieder auf. Ergo wird man etwas nass auf Dauer.
Dagegen, wenn man tatsächlich dann die Regenjacke überzieht wird es ruck zuck so feucht drin (mangelnde Atmungsaktivität), dass man auch die andere Jacke hätte anlassen können...

Hatte in der Vergangenheit auch ein paar Regenjacken von VAUDE, Platzangst und Gore im Test und selbst die Gore war nach 10 Minuten "Action" innen feucht und ich bin kein großer Schwitzer.

Jetzt dachte ich auch, dass diese neue Membran von Polartec die NeoShell vielelicht die Lösung ist, mit der man bei unbeständigem Wetter direkt mit Regenjacke losfahren kann ohne sich totzuschwitzen....ist das ein Irrtum? Wieso ist die NeoShell wenig stabil? Woher kommt die Info? Würde nämlich auch bei der SUGOI RSX zuschlagen wollen und für die Finanzierung derselben evtl. meine GORE Alp-X verkaufen....

Was meint ihr?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (16. August 2014)

Hallo,

du wirst keine Jacke finden, die dein Wunsch erfüllt. Denn das Material gibt es nicht für uns sterbliche.
Das Wort "Atmungsaktiv" ist sowieso von den Herstellern angegeben.

Damit der Dampfdurchlass von innen nach außen optimal funktioniert, muss die Temp. zwischen innen und außen einen signifikanten Unterschied haben. Dann funktioniert es.
Bei den aktuellen Temp. und dem Regen hast du keine Chance - du wirst innen genauso Nass.

Ich selbst habe eine Löffler Jacke und die hat lt. Tests mit die beste "Atmungsaktivität" und ich bin innen in rel. kurzer Zeit kpl. Nass.

Damit musst du wohl Leben

Gruss

www.trailbomber.de


----------



## Jocki (16. August 2014)

Neoshell ist ziemlich gut, was den Dampfdurchgang angeht- aber Welten davon entfernt was Du dir vorstellst.

Alles an Jacken mit Membran (Gore-tex, Event, Neoshell...) funktionieren meiner Erfahrung nach nur bei ganz bestimmten Bedingungen.

Bei mir ist das
- Grundlagentempo (kaum Schweißproduktion)
- Wasserkühlung von außen
-Temperaturbereich ca. -5 bis +10° C


Dann funktioniert das System ziemlich gut ( Feuchtigkeistproduktion und Abtransport halten sich die Waage)und deutlich besser als reine Plastikjacken. Wenn Du viele Stunden beim Grundlagentraining im Herbst und Frühjahr verbringst, lohnt sich die Investition in eine entsprechende Jacke oder wenn Du oft und viel in den Bergen unterwegs bist und eine gute Jacke für Wetterstürze brauchst. Aber, alle diese Jacken mit hochwertiger Membran haben ein ziemlich großes Packmaß. Die kriegt man nicht so leicht in der Trikottasche unter.

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, den breitesten Einsatzbereich hat ein guter Windbreaker mit entsprechender Isolationsschicht darunter. Damit übersteht man auch stärkere Regengüsse (zwar nicht trocken, aber warm) und man hat ein kleineres Packmaß.

Produziert man unter einer Regenjacke zuviel Schweiß, nimmt die Isolationsfähigkeit der darunterliegenden Schicht deutlich ab. Meiner Erfahrung nach wärmt ein völlig durchnässtes System aus Windbreaker und Isolationsschicht besser als eine Membranjacke mit durchnässter Isolationsschicht. Außerdem trocknet die erste Version auch wieder schneller.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (16. August 2014)

Hallo,

du wirst keine Jacke finden, die dein Wunsch erfüllt. Denn das Material gibt es nicht für uns sterbliche.
Das Wort "Atmungsaktiv" ist sowieso von den Herstellern angegeben.

Damit der Dampfdurchlass von innen nach außen optimal funktioniert, muss die Temp. zwischen innen und außen einen signifikanten Unterschied haben. Dann funktioniert es.
Bei den aktuellen Temp. und dem Regen hast du keine Chance - du wirst innen genauso Nass.

Ich selbst habe eine Löffler Jacke und die hat lt. Tests mit die beste "Atmungsaktivität" und ich bin innen in rel. kurzer Zeit kpl. Nass.

Damit musst du wohl Leben

Sorry - doppelt gemoppelt
Gruss

www.trailbomber.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (16. August 2014)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> du wirst keine Jacke finden, die dein Wunsch erfüllt. Denn das Material gibt es nicht für uns sterbliche.
> Das Wort "Atmungsaktiv" ist sowieso von den Herstellern angegeben.


 
logisch gibt es lösungen  die ganz gut klappen und auch bezahlbar sind.
dazu muss man ganz einfach mal realisieren das man überwiegend in flüssiger form schwitzt und nicht in dampfform.

dieser einfache umstand erklärt auch warum du in jeder Membrane oder Beschichtung zwangsweise immer absäufst.

das wasser wird an die Innenseite von der Bekleidung transportiert dann versiegelt sich die membran komplett und das wars dann sofort mit imaginären dampftransport Werbesprüchen.


----------



## Boldwing (16. August 2014)

ich habe mir jetzt eine Northface Hyvent jacke gegönnt - und werde von Ihnen deutlich mehr nass als von draußen - obwohl ich die Lüftungsschlitze ganz weit aufmache. Dennoch auch bei den aktuellen Temperaturen meiner Meinung nach besser als die Plastikjacken - jedoch deutlich deutlich !!! schlechter als ein Windbreaker ...

Als aller oberste Schicht klappt die Jacke ganz gut - ich denke jedoch, dass sobald ich etwas mit 20+% Steigung erklimmen sollte, ich innerlich gedünstet werden würde.

An diejenigen, die es schon mal gemacht habe:

*- Welcher Windbreaker und soll ich diesen noch imrägnieren ?  *


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2014)

Ok, irgendwie hab ich mir das ja schon gedacht, aber da es doch die eine oder andere positive Meldung zum NeoShell gab dachte ich da ist vielelicht doch was dran. Und vor allem sieht dieser Test mit dem Stoff zwischen dem "Wasserglas" wo dann Luft durch gedrückt wird schon gut aus. Verglichen mit der Gore-Membran sieht das nach 10x mehr "Atmungsaktivität" aus....


----------



## Jocki (16. August 2014)

ich habe
einen Skinfit Vento Pullover: super leicht, super kleines Packmaß, extrem angenehm auf der Haut - Wasser wird nicht abgewiesen dementsprechend hoher Dampfdurchgang und geringe Trocknungszeit. Ideal für sehr warme Bedingungen.
einen Rab Alpine Smock : besteht aus Pertex Equilibrium; relativ schwer, robust und hält relativ lange Wasser ab- dafür speichert das Material mehr Feuchtigkeit und trocknet langsamer; kaum elastisch- gut bei unter 0°C
einen Bergans Microlight Anorak: mein persönliches Highlight - stark elastisches Material , im Neuzustand ziemlich wasserresistent, trocknet schnell, trägt sich angenehm auf der Haut, sehr guter Dampfdurchgang... passt immer


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. August 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> mit der Gore-Membran sieht das nach 10x mehr "Atmungsaktivität" aus....


 
bei ner innen staubtrocken Membran hauen solche werbefilmchen auch sehr gut hin.
du schwitzt aber von innen, sprich ein wasserfilm legt sich innen auf die Membran und dichtet sie wortwörtlich ab.

wenn er mit ner innen feuchten jacke  sein werbefilmchen machen würde dann könntest kein einziges luftbläschen sehen.

jetzt des interessanten punkt an diesen Geschichten verstanden.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2014)

Schöne Liste...
Die Skinfit und Pertex Sachen werd ich mir mal näher ansehen.

Ich hab da 3 GORE Jacken: Fusion Tool (Softshell), Fusion Cross (Hardshell) und ALP-X (Hardshell)
Von Platzangst die DEFLECTOR Regenjacke (Hardshell)
Und MEIN persönliches All-Time High, der Mammut Ultimate Hoody (GORE Softshell)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> du schwitzt aber von innen, sprich ein wasserfilm legt sich innen auf die Membran und dichtet sie wortwörtlich ab.
> 
> wenn er mit ner innen feuchten jacke  sein werbefilmchen machen würde dann könntest kein einziges luftbläschen sehen.



Ja, vermutlich fehlt dann in der Realität der Druck um die Luft/den Dampf nach aussen zu preessen..


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. August 2014)

nö,
der wasserfilm innen versiegelt einfach nur die "membran"poren, da könntest soviel druck draufhaun wie du willst.

um es sich noch einfacher vorzustellen:
nimm deine Badewanne wenn der stöpsel"pore einer Membran" offen ist rint das wasser"wasserdampfmolekül" langsam ab, was passiert wenn du den stöpsel reinmachst?

mit dem stöpsel drin kannst druck machen soviel wie du willst, dicht ist nun mal dicht.

darum funktionieren Membran ja im grunde nicht, bishen Feuchtigkeit innen schon versiegelt sie das teil komplett, von innen und von aussen.
und das bishen was so ein teil im anfangs trocken zustand schaft noch an Wasserdampf zu transportieren ist grundsätzlich viel zu wenig.

darum verstopfen sie immer.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2014)

Aber ist Wasser nicht in gewissem Maße auch luftdurchlässig???
Die Luftmoleküle drängen doch die Wassermoleküle zur Seite, wie Luft die im Kochtopf aufsteigt...?!


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. August 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Aber ist Wasser nicht in gewissem Maße auch luftdurchlässig???


 
mit luft hat das ganze eigentlich nix zu tun, im inneren der jacke ist windstille und da bewegt sich auch nix.

atmungsativität hat nix mit Luftbewegung oder dessen austausch zu tun.
sondern ist einfach nur der begriff für den umstand eine gewisse menge an Wasserdampf"welcher aufsteigt" durchdringen zu lassen.

darum geht's ja schlussendlich das zeug wegzubekommen.

deswegen wird die atmungsaktivität von membransachen auch in der menge von wasserdampft welche pro 24stunden durchgehen können angegeben.

das ganze hat absolut nix mit luft zu tun.

und Wasserdampf "um den es geht" kann logischerweise ne pore die von flüssigem wasser verschlossen ist nicht überwinden sondern verbindet sich mit dem wasserfilm.

darum säuft man in der Praxis ja ab.

das wort atmungsaktivität ist von der Werbung erfunden und sugeriert etwas mit atmen und luft, hat damit aber garnix zu tun.

atmungsaktivität= die Fähigkeit ein wasserdampfmolekül passieren zu lassen.


----------



## Boldwing (16. August 2014)

also, wenn man eine schicht drunter trägt geht es ja an sich ganz gut - aber es bildet sich dennoch irgendwann ein Wasserfilm auf der Innenseite der Jacke. Eigentlich eine sehr traurige  Performance, wenn man sich überlegt, wie viel Geld die Hersteller für die Sachen haben wollen ...

Ich bin halt auf eine Regenjacke angewiesen, da ich bei Jedem Wetter zu und von der Arbeit bike und das in etwa eine Stunde lang. Da helfen mir Windbreaker bei stärkerem Regen nur marginal ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. August 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine sehr traurige  Performance, wenn man sich überlegt, wie viel Geld die Hersteller für die Sachen haben wollen ..


 
ich hab ~2007 mein letzte unnötig grosse Investition in der hinsicht gemacht und ~400€ in sowas gebuttert.

da mir gewisse umstände zu dem Zeitpunkt welche ich oben beschrieben hab auch noch nicht völlig klar waren und die Werbung und foren dies und das angepriesen haben als besser und haste nicht gesehn.... das Resultat kennst ja, kaufen und dann ärgern.

darum sich das vor augen halten und eben drüber nachdenken wieviel man wirklich bereit ist für sowas hinzulegen.


----------



## Boldwing (16. August 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> darum sich das vor augen halten und eben drüber nachdenken wieviel man wirklich bereit ist für sowas hinzulegen.



Geld spielt hier eigentlich für mich keine Rolle - das Bike ersetzt bei mir komplett das Auto, den Bus und die Bahn. Ich investiere da gerne - aber ich investiere sehr ungerne in "Müll" ... 

Memrbanjacken sind halt schon besser als die reinen Plastikteile - meine NorthFace hat große Lüftungsöffnungen und es ist erträglich. Alternativen scheint es da nicht großartig welche zu geben. Es ist besser innen nass und warm zu sein, als Nass und abgefroren zu sein ... Weiterer Vorteil - die Memranjacken werden halt nicht selbst nass, sondern des bildet sich der von dir etwähnte Wasserfilm. Damit trocknen die Teile unglaublich schnell - schneller als ein Windbreaker.


----------



## vitaminc (16. August 2014)

> Memrbanjacken sind halt schon besser als die reinen Plastikteile - meine NorthFace hat große Lüftungsöffnungen und es ist erträglich. Alternativen scheint es da nicht großartig welche zu geben. Es ist besser innen nass und warm zu sein, als Nass und abgefroren zu sein ... Weiterer Vorteil - die Memranjacken werden halt nicht selbst nass, sondern des bildet sich der von dir etwähnte Wasserfilm. Damit trocknen die Teile unglaublich schnell - schneller als ein Windbreaker.



Ohne funktionierende Dampfdurchlässigkeit wird die Membranjacke von innen kein bisschen schneller trocken als ne Plastiktüte.
Wechselklamotten ist das Einzige was bei mir funktioniert. Das Geld für sinnlose Membranjacken spare ich mir lieber und steck es in schöne Urlaube.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. August 2014)

Klingt ziemlich logisch mit den Wasserdampfmolekülen...Mist...!

Das heißt eure Taktik ist letztendlich das Tragen von "vernünftigen/wertigen/brauchbaren" Schichten die den entstehenden Schweiß eben aufsaugen, wenn er schon nicht abtransportiert werden kann. Blöd nur, dass das nur im Herbst/Winter funktioniert, wo man automatisch mehrere Schichten anlegt....

Dann werd ich jetzt mal Frühstücken und mich auf die Piste begeben, BEVOR die Wassermoleküle ihren nächsten Angriff von AUSSEN starten...

Ride On, Andreas


----------

